# Seamstress wages?



## prairie hill

I am currently a alterations seamstress in a department store. I am paid by the hour. In years past, I did custom sewing for people, and charged "by the piece". I also have worked as an alterations seamstress in a couple of other department stores (long time ago, like 20 years). I was paid "by the piece" in those positions. 
I am too far away from my current work for it to be feasible to continue. Some factors (including gas prices, of course) have changed since I began this job. Several people have recommended to me that I simply begin a home business. It's really quite logical, and interest and demand is there. 
The question is this: I have no idea what to charge, except for those items I would charge for "by the piece". 
How do I set my wage? I realize location may play in, but a ballpark figure would help me. Are people willing to pay be the hour, and "take my word for it"? 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## clovis

I know absolutely nothing about the seamstress trade, but my guess is that $20 an hour would be more than reasonable. You should try for even more if you can get it...maybe $30 an hour?

FWIW, when I started painting houses for people, I had no idea how to estimate a job. So, I went to the job site, and looked at each wall, and jotted down how much time I thought it would take to complete that area. I added that up, then added travel time, clean up time, and sometimes added an hour or two for good measure.

I was never off one time, and made great money. I never cried the blues about underestimating the time it took to complete the job.

Would this work for you?

Also, never tell someone how much you charge per hour, if you can. Just quote how much time you think it will take, and say "My estimate is $45 for the job". If you tell them that it will take 1 1/2 hours at $30 an hour, they will _not_ understand how someone with a sewing machine sitting at home can charge such an outrageous hourly price 'for just sewing a dress together'.

Most people have never spent $800 or more on a sewing machine, or $285 on a sewing machine repair, spent $50 on scissors, paid taxes, overhead, and spent countless years perfecting their craft like you have, but they will still not understand "$30 an hour".

FWIW, my typesetter and graphic designer charges me $30 to $35 an hour, which makes most people go into shock when I tell them. What they don't understand is that my designer can complete a job _the right way_, in 30 minutes, and deliver exactly what I need the first time, on time, with no excuses. I've used run of the mill $12 an hour artists, if you can call them that, and their work almost always reflects what you paid, but almost always, the job is 4 weeks in the waiting, completely messed up, and contains stock art that I didn't want...with a cost of $50...because they had no idea how to complete the job in the first place.


----------



## Macybaby

what type of jobs would you take on that you couldn't charge by the peice? I'd be careful with charging by the hour as most people think you can whip something out in no time. 

If you want to have a gauge to help base prices on (like clovis mentioned) then you have to decide what you need to make an hour for it to be worth it. For me I would want about $20 an hour. I will assume you are going to declare this as taxable income, and then about 15% will go for social security/medicare and then what ever your regular tax rate is, plus state taxes if you have them. Not sure if there is a lot of items you can deduct that would not be paid for by the customer.

I use a rule of thumb to figure allowing for 30% to go for taxed (and put the money aside from the start so you have it when you need to send it to the IRS). 

My experince has been that it's better to charge high and go for the clientel that feel custom sewing is worth it, then to go cheaper and get the ones that think they can save money by having something made vs. purchase it off the hanger. 

I've been appalled at what quality fabric costs today, and most people won't pay the needed price for every day clothing, but people pay through the nose for quality alterations and repairs.


----------

